# After install on VirtualBox go back to welcome menu



## Nippler (Sep 23, 2013)

I installed FreeBSD 9.1 on VirtualBox, and it finished and rebooted, but after the reboot, it showed the welcome menu again. Then I installed it on VMware Workstation, it went right, but in the archive extraction step, it ran very slow, it took about an hour. The step in VirtualBox only took five minutes. I can now run FreeBSD on VMware Workstation successfully, but I still want to know why it failed on VirtualBox, and installed so slowly on VMware.


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 23, 2013)

A lot of people forget to unmount the install CD image after install.  On the next reboot, it boots from the CD image into the installer again.


----------

